# Looking for businesses who do DTG printing, and allow me to send in my own shirts! (please read!)



## flairworks (Mar 2, 2016)

So basically, I'm starting my own brand/line of shirts that will all be designed with my own artwork. I've shuffled through websites and have found a few that seem like they do good work, but none have everything I need in one, such as: preferred t shirts, type of printing. I found the type of t shirt I want (white Delta 65000 6.0 oz t shirts), and I was wondering if there are any companies out there that allow me to send the blanks that i receive from the wholesale site to them for them to then complete the printing process. I'm very new to this so I apologize in advance if this is a question that has been answered before, I guess I just didn't know the best way to find a similar question. I'll be printing multicolored images (the artwork i plan on printing are all realistic copic marker drawings) so I figured DTG was the way to go. I've ordered a few t shirts with the designs on them from teepublic, but I wasn't satisfied with the quality in which they were printed. So in a nutshell, I'd love it if someone referred me to a company who does nice/durable DTG work, and accepts t shirts that I would send to them rather than using brands they may have in stock.
Thanks!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

contact tshirtdrop.com


----------



## kathrynetee (Sep 27, 2016)

inklocker allows you to do this!http://inklocker.com


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

We get these request all the time. When I was a customer I use to bring my shirt to the place that printed them but they were doing heat transfers. With Dtg anything can happen that can ruin a t-shirt.


----------



## jbshaps (Feb 4, 2015)

flairworks said:


> So basically, I'm starting my own brand/line of shirts that will all be designed with my own artwork. I've shuffled through websites and have found a few that seem like they do good work, but none have everything I need in one, such as: preferred t shirts, type of printing. I found the type of t shirt I want (white Delta 65000 6.0 oz t shirts), and I was wondering if there are any companies out there that allow me to send the blanks that i receive from the wholesale site to them for them to then complete the printing process. I'm very new to this so I apologize in advance if this is a question that has been answered before, I guess I just didn't know the best way to find a similar question. I'll be printing multicolored images (the artwork i plan on printing are all realistic copic marker drawings) so I figured DTG was the way to go. I've ordered a few t shirts with the designs on them from teepublic, but I wasn't satisfied with the quality in which they were printed. So in a nutshell, I'd love it if someone referred me to a company who does nice/durable DTG work, and accepts t shirts that I would send to them rather than using brands they may have in stock.
> Thanks!


I do this type of work. You have to make sure to send them extra shirts in each size because of some problems inherent with the DTG process. My last response was flagged as self promotion because i said to contact me. Sorry, was just trying to give you advice on how to go about it...I make my customer send extras of each size. If I don't need them I either hang on to them for the next job or send them back with the order.


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

jbshaps is correct. The problem, along with the expense of multiple shipping charges, is if there is a printing error, because it happens, not often, but it does, time is lost waiting for you to replace the blank, and if you supply extras, your profit is reduced. If you find an actual business DTG printer, they will be able to purchase from Delta at wholesale and have the blanks shipped directly to them, reducing multiple shipping cost. There are many smaller companies who do this. If you want to realize a profit you must cut costs at every corner and develop a trust in those working for you until it is obviously not working. Keep asking questions and brain-storming. You will come to the conclusion right for you.


----------



## Chris Simpson (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi there

Are you in the USA? I am UK so unable to give advice if it is USA.

Chris


----------

